

New Twitter Research: Men Follow Men and Nobody Tweets - hellacious
http://blogs.harvardbusiness.org/cs/2009/06/new_twitter_research_men_follo.html

======
adw
The instant headline from this, for me, is that 10% of Twitter users use it to
talk: 90% use it, if at all, to read.

There's probably something deep here: about the difference between Facebook-
style reciprocal friending, where you're probably talking with people you know
pretty well, and Web/pub-sub style "give me these messages, please"
arrangements like Twitter, and the dynamics behind these two media.

Twitter feels like a performance space; Facebook really doesn't. Myspace, if
you're on there as a musician, is somewhere in between...

